# Help with 10 sped SRAM cassette on Easton EC70 SL wheels



## Giulianna23

OK ..first of all I don't know much about this technical stuff but I will appreciate any help I can get in order to get the setup I want on my bike. 

I am running Easton EC70 Sl wheels with shimano 10 speed cassette and recently purchase the SRAM PG 1070 (11-32) 10 speed. To find out it wont fit on the wheels because aparentaly the cassette body on the eastons is not compatible (R4 hubs). What specific cassette body do I need (if there is any that would work) to make this happen?...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eugenetsang

I am running the EC70 SL's with 10 speed SRAM pg 1050 (essentially identical to the pg 1070, just slightly heavier). It is also on the R4 hubs... it was a direct fit. No issues with me. I used the cassette body that came with the wheelset.


----------



## Giulianna23

eugenetsang said:


> I am running the EC70 SL's with 10 speed SRAM pg 1050 (essentially identical to the pg 1070, just slightly heavier). It is also on the R4 hubs... it was a direct fit. No issues with me. I used the cassette body that came with the wheelset.


Wow..that's interesting. Either you have the wheelset that has SRAM/Shimano compatible or the 1050 Cassette is slightly different than the 1070. I am gonna ask my bike shop to try a 1050 and see if that one works.


----------



## eugenetsang

Giulianna23 said:


> Wow..that's interesting. Either you have the wheelset that has SRAM/Shimano compatible or the 1050 Cassette is slightly different than the 1070. I am gonna ask my bike shop to try a 1050 and see if that one works.



I guess the first thing i should have asked was, what are you riding and what groupset are you using? Because if youre using Shimano stuff, you can mix and match with SRAM. Their design are similar and parts are interchangeable, well majority of them are. 

So if youre using Shimano stuff, you can definitely use SRAM cassettes and hubs designed for the two. I don't know about the 11 speed stuff though, since i am using the traditional 10 speed... Like i said, 1050 and 1070 are identical in design. Only difference is the weight. 1070 is "lighter" but i doubt one can tell the difference from the two.

Only Campagnolo is different. Its a totally different design from SRAM and Shimano.


----------



## Giulianna23

Thanks eugnetsang for your input. Btw I am running Ultegra.

Well after an extensive research I came to find out that Easton made 3 different cassette bodies for these wheels. I have the Shimano only 10 speed with R4 red cassette body.

Wheels review online:
*" Easton has a host of cassette bodies available: Campagnolo 9/10/11, Shimano & SRAM 9/10, Shimano 10-only, and Shimano 11. All are said to be easily swappable. Keep in mind that – as the name suggests – the Shimano 10-only freehub ONLY works with Shimano-brand 10-speed cassettes. It will not work with Shimano 9, SRAM 9/10, Sampson, or any other cassette. Due to this limitation, many manufacturers – including Shimano – have discontinued the design".* 
here is the full review: Easton EC70 SL Review - Slowtwitch.com

So my bike shop told me I needed a specific Easton cassette body to make it work and that Easton had it in backorder for several weeks and they have been trying to place an order for over a month and a half and everytime they called the item was not available yet. I did some research online and got in touch with a mechanic from an online bike shop. He found out exactly what part I needed to make this work. My R4 hub is metallic red in color 10 speed shimano only, and I needed the black color SRAM/Shimano 9/10 speed hub which is proly the one you have eugenetsang thas why yours was a direct fit. I found the part brand new on ebay for $79 bought it and Voilá!...finally got it to work. part # 2013515
here is the link for ebay if anone going throug the same issue I had.
New Easton R4 Freehub Body Shimano SRAM 8 9 10 Speed Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## eugenetsang

Giulianna23 said:


> Thanks eugnetsang for your input. Btw I am running Ultegra.
> 
> Well after an extensive research I came to find out that Easton made 3 different cassette bodies for these wheels. I have the Shimano only 10 speed with R4 red cassette body.


ahhhh. good to know! didn't know Easton made a Shimano 10 speed Only hub! When I ordered my wheelset via Amazon, they only gave me 2 options "Shimano/Sram 10 speed or Campagnolo"....

So for my application, it was direct fit... Best of luck with your wheelset issues. Hope it all gets sorted out ASAP!


----------



## Giulianna23

As the article on that link mentioned that 10 speed Shimano Only set was discontinued because of that issue. So I guess thats why I got them so cheap at Performance bike when I bought them. They had them on sale beginning of the year. I believe I paid around 800 for the pair + I got for the purchase If I am not mistaken around $85 in store credit . So I got a really good deal. The problem its resolved already..got the hub I needed and finally got everything set up how I wanted it. Thank GOD!..


----------



## eugenetsang

Giulianna23 said:


> The problem its resolved already..got the hub I needed and finally got everything set up how I wanted it. Thank GOD!..



Glad everything worked out! Those are great wheels, especially for the money. People say they are trash. But then again, they are comparing the Eastons with Zipps and the like. I love mine and don't have any issues with them whatsoever.

As the article states, keep an eye on the rear wheel/hub. Luckily I haven't had any issues for it becoming loose. But when I take my bike in for the End of Season maintenance, I will ask my bike shop to adjust as needed. 

So far, so good. Loving every minute of it! Enjoy those wheels! They are great!


----------



## Giulianna23

I got the wheels as soon as I got the bike this year. Been riding them for 6 and a half months now with 3,380 miles on them already with no problems. I consider myself an agressive rider even though I am kind of a beginner that started riding seriously last year with an entry level low end components bike. So far so good and I am loving every single mile with these wheels and get a lot of compliments cause not only they perform great but they also look beautiful.

BTW here is my baby!


----------

